# Fish Tank 110 litre



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys

Ive been looking for fish tanks today and I have seen this one 

Interpet Aquaverse 110 Aquarium From SeaPets. Its 110 Litres at £130.00

Would it be big enough for my fish? I know there is a bigger one but its more expensive and I thought maybe this one would be ok for him. It has the filter and everything else too which I thought was quite good 

Just weighing up my options at the moment, I still may rehome him.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm well I dunno, its still a bit on the small side for a fancy goldfish. have you tried searching on Ebay - you can get some really good deals on second hand aquariums and many complete with substrate and decor etc.

aquarium | eBay


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Is he definitely a fancy goldfish? It's just he looks more like a comet to me, in the photo's you posted in your other thread...


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Hmmm well I dunno, its still a bit on the small side for a fancy goldfish. have you tried searching on Ebay - you can get some really good deals on second hand aquariums and many complete with substrate and decor etc.
> 
> aquarium | eBay


Yes I have been looking on their too. They do have some nice ones but quite often its collect only and the places are too far away. Ill keep looking though


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

magpie said:


> Is he definitely a fancy goldfish? It's just he looks more like a comet to me, in the photo's you posted in your other thread...


Ive no idea what he is  I just thought because of his big tail he was a fancy one.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kyria said he was a double tailed fish originally. Does he look more like these:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?esp...65018258&ei=M2WZU4LnCe-O7QberoFw&ved=0CCEQsyU

(Fancies)

or these:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?esp....9.0....0...1c.1.46.img..0.14.639.mGe4pj-jFTQ

(comets)


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Kyria said he was a double tailed fish originally. Does he look more like these:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?esp...65018258&ei=M2WZU4LnCe-O7QberoFw&ved=0CCEQsyU
> 
> ...


Looking at the pics he looks more like a comet. Here is a pic :


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm yes, more like a comet. Some comets have big fancy looking tails, but the tail is just a guide - its more the body shape that is important. You see, the fancy goldfish we mean are the ones with very rounded bodies - they have been bred this way, its not natural. Those kind of fancy goldfish do not swim that fast, and because of inbreeding are quite delicate, and this is why we don't recommend they live in a pond all year round (winter is too cold for them) or mix them with faster moving fish (they can't compete). 

The comets (or comet like goldfish) have the more natural shaped body - more like a torpedo - which means they can swim faster, and thus need much more room. This is why we recommend they live in a pond, because no aquarium gives them the space that they need for swimming.

All kinds of goldfish need a lot of room, but for the round bodied fish its not so much distance as volume of water they need (to avoid stunting - a big problem because their bodies have been changed through breeding so much, the roundness is essentially a malformation), and for the comet-like fish it is the distance and volume (hence a pond, not an aquarium). Because the comets have not been messed with as much in terms of body shape, they are tough enough to survive outside all winter (so long as the pond is deep enough for them to escape the ice if it freezes).

I think the best thing for your fish is to be re-homed to somewhere with a pond with similar fish (goldfish may not shoal but they are social).


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Hmm yes, more like a comet. Some comets have big fancy looking tails, but the tail is just a guide - its more the body shape that is important. You see, the fancy goldfish we mean are the ones with very rounded bodies - they have been bred this way, its not natural. Those kind of fancy goldfish do not swim that fast, and because of inbreeding are quite delicate, and this is why we don't recommend they live in a pond all year round (winter is too cold for them) or mix them with faster moving fish (they can't compete).
> 
> The comets (or comet like goldfish) have the more natural shaped body - more like a torpedo - which means they can swim faster, and thus need much more room. This is why we recommend they live in a pond, because no aquarium gives them the space that they need for swimming.
> 
> ...


Hi Phoenix 

Yes Im 100% sure he is a comet he doesnt have a round body his body is shaped like a mini torpedo my daughter also agreed.

He will have to go in a pond, and although I know this is the best thing for him I feel incredibly sad. Ill miss him  I was just getting to the idea that maybe ill keep him, looking at tanks etc., Whatever is best for him though at the end of the day, as long as he will be ok in a pond than that is where he will have to go. My neighbour has a fish pond I may ask her if she wants him.

I put the new meds in the tank today I hope this will work and his tail will start to look healthy. I wonder how long this will take. I may pop up to the nursery too next week to enquire about him again.

Thankyou once again for all your help 

Update: Today (Saturday) he doesnt seem himself, he isnt swimming around so much even when I went to feed him he usually goes mad expecting food, bit worried so I did water test but no change there everything is the same as it was a few days ago. Maybe the new meds are making him dozy. Ill keep an eye on him. maybe I should do another water change? I hope he is ok


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Today he is still not moving around as much and to be honest his tail looks really weird like its got more bent ...I wish I could give him to somebody who can look after him better than me im really worried about him.  I just gave him half a pea today and he did eat it but he didnt seem bothered usually when I walk into the room he swims rapidly all around and comes to greet me (My finger) in anticipation of food..He is just floating around and swimming a wee bit


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Test your water for ammonia and nitrite - sometimes the meds can interfere with the filter bacteria, causing an ammonia spike. If this is the case, do a 50% water change and a 4x dose of Prime, and repeat daily until levels are back to normal (you may need to top up meds to compensate for the water changes).


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Test your water for ammonia and nitrite - sometimes the meds can interfere with the filter bacteria, causing an ammonia spike. If this is the case, do a 50% water change and a 4x dose of Prime, and repeat daily until levels are back to normal (you may need to top up meds to compensate for the water changes).


Hi Naomi

I did a water test this morning and results are :

Ammonia 0.50ppm to 2.0ppm

Nitrite: 0ppm

NitrAte 20ppm to 80ppm

I guess the Ammonia is too high? Im not sure it is but ive just done a water change put 4x dose of prime and some aquarium salt in it.

Ill top up meds too. Do you mean I have to do this 50% water change everyday?

Poor fishy..he seems already to be swimming around more and more lively so hopefully it has helped. Bless him one thing after another isnt it.

Thankyou once again for your advice.

Kyria


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes that ammonia is definitely too high. Keep up with the water tests, water changes and Prime - you should do a 50% water change any time it reads higher than 0.25.

This is a common problem with many meds as they kill the good bacteria as well as the bad stuff. It's a vicious cycle as poor water quality will only make the fungus/finrot issues worse, and cause other problems too, but water changes will obviously dilute the meds... :001_unsure:

It's also important to make sure your filter is providing plenty of surface agitation to the water to keep up the oxygen levels, as meds can also interfere with these.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Naomi,

He is a different fish this afternoon  am so happy, he seems so much better and is swimming much more.

I went to the Nursery today and explained to a couple of workers there about the fish having white spot and now fin rot and they have told me to bring him in on Saturday and they will carry on with the meds for the fin rot and put him in a massive tank. They were so lovely and told me I have done my best and now they will take over 

They are lovely people there and know so much more than pets at home. They have an aquatic centre inside the nursery.
I was told when I got home to give him a wee slice of cucumber they gave me this heavy thing to put through it so it would sink to the bottom of the tank and he is so enjoying the cucumber I didnt realise fish like this food.

Ill be testing the water everyday until I take him on Saturday they gave me special plastic bag to put him in.

I feel quite emotional about him leaving but I know its the best thing to do for him and whatever years he has left atleast he will be with other little companions and in a bigger environment than he is now.

Ill keep intouch and let you all know how everything goes 

Once again Thankyou so much for all the advice so very much appreciated.

Kyria.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Awww, so glad to hear they are going to keep up his treatment and make him better. Their tank system will already be fully mature so they will be able to medicate him without worrying so much about minicycles (the larger tanks have more capacity anyway and will 'absorb' mini ammonia spikes much more easily than small, immature tanks).

Keep up the water changes until saturday - having good water will do him much better for healing than the meds at the moment.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I ended up not taking him today as unfortunately I had an accident yesterday and now have a badly sprained ankle 
I feel so bad for not being able to take him today, but Im hoping I will be able to walk in a day or two and take him up to the nursery.

He seems to be ok bless him, As soon as im able to take him up to the nursery ill let you all know.

Kyria.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, hope your ankle's better soon 

I'm sure he'll be fine for a couple more days, just keep up with the water tests/changes if you are able to do so, and the Prime.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know I took him to the Nursery this afternoon. My husband was home so he helped me. I didnt want to leave him another day as he wasnt swimming around too much although Ive been doing the water changes and testing and everything has been fine there I was very worried about him and wanted him out of the tank.

The lady at the Nursery put him in a big tank with another poorly goldfish, also next door in another tank were a few more fishes so he now has a big home with friends all around him. She said he has got a bit of fin rot on the tail but hopefully they will sort him out and if weather remains warm will rehome him in a pond.

She said he was deffinately a Comet.

Just want to say thankyou so much to Phoenix and Naomi for helping me so much with him you have both been amazing Im sure he would have passed too like his little friend if it hadnt been for you 2 telling me exactly what to buy and how to treat him with the meds etc.,xx

Ahh well he has gone now and Ill miss him, Ill miss feeding him everyday and seeing him so will my son who has had him next to him in his room for years.

Life will be much better for him now especially when he goes to his new home.

Goodbye little fishy Hardy ill never forget you xx


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Awww, well you did the very best you could for him and now he is in a nice new home and hopefully will live a long and happy life.

If you miss keeping fish enough your tank is just big enough for a a few tiny tropical fish - all you need to do is give it a clean (probably bleach it because your last fish was poorly - but rinse everything thoroughly with water!), do a fishless cycle with ammonia (much less stressful than with a fish!) and then add new fish  Your choices for fish include a few tiny tetra species, endler's guppies (if you have hard water) and the sparkling gourami, or a single betta (siamese fighter). You can also keep invertebrates such as shrimp, which are very easy and interesting. Or if you want you can get some slightly bigger tanks for very reasonable prices on ebay (or sell your own if you have had enough of fish).


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Awww, well you did the very best you could for him and now he is in a nice new home and hopefully will live a long and happy life.
> 
> If you miss keeping fish enough your tank is just big enough for a a few tiny tropical fish - all you need to do is give it a clean (probably bleach it because your last fish was poorly - but rinse everything thoroughly with water!), do a fishless cycle with ammonia (much less stressful than with a fish!) and then add new fish  Your choices for fish include a few tiny tetra species, endler's guppies (if you have hard water) and the sparkling gourami, or a single betta (siamese fighter). You can also keep invertebrates such as shrimp, which are very easy and interesting. Or if you want you can get some slightly bigger tanks for very reasonable prices on ebay (or sell your own if you have had enough of fish).


Hi Phoenix 

Im not quite ready for another fish at the present moment, but I would love to get another one day and Ive been looking at the Siamese Fighting fish and they look like little characters  I like bigger fish rather than the smaller ones and the Siamese fighting fish reminds me a tiny wee bit of a goldfish . Is my tank big enough though? Its around 24 litres If it is, I could leave it in my sons room and not have to worry about where Ill put another tank or I may even bring it downstairs into my lounge as it would easily fit in the corner and than I could watch him or her all day long 

I dont have any plans yet of getting another fish, but I have all the stuff now and you have taught me so much about fish keeping .

When I feel the time is right ill come back to you for help and advice..

Thankyou once again for all the help you gave me with Hardy 

Kyria.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes your tank is fine for a single betta/siamese fighter  Apparently you can keep then in a small community with certain other very peaceful fish, or the shrimp I mentioned, but this is not a requirement and the betta is fine by himself (I have heard giving them a mirror to display to can extend their lifespan... not sure how true that is though!).


----------

